# movin back to ohio



## MacroKaiju (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm gonna be moving back to my home state at teh end of next week and I was just curious to know if anything was going on. I know there's morphicon coming up but I'll be away that weekend. However I'm more interested really in things in the vicinity of the Miami valley.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome back. Student at UD here myself. And (as is typical around here and central OH) I know of very little notable going on in the near future.


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 4, 2007)

[ignore, double post]


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 7, 2007)

Hear that, nothign ever seems to go on in the Miami Valley despite rumors of a somewhat active anthro ring in the Dayton area

Personally I can;t wait to get back home and listen to Boomer in the morning on 103.9 The X


----------



## sunshyne (Apr 8, 2007)

MacroKaiju said:
			
		

> Hear that, nothign ever seems to go on in the Miami Valley despite rumors of a somewhat active anthro ring in the Dayton area
> 
> Personally I can;t wait to get back home and listen to Boomer in the morning on 103.9 The X



Active anthro ring? I wouldn't deny it, but I've sure never seen any traces of it.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 8, 2007)

sunshyne said:
			
		

> MacroKaiju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen something of an "active anthro ring(?...?...???)" in Northeastern Ohio...and that'd be about it.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Apr 8, 2007)

Every so often I see Kattwampus (sp?) around and she seems to be the main muscle for the region; least that how it seems to me. My main problem with the Dayton ring is that I never get anything from em, they ahve a site and newsletter but I'm starting to wonder if they've been wiped out. I'll have to check their site and nose about.


----------



## manderina (Apr 16, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> I've seen something of an "active anthro ring(?...?...???)" in Northeastern Ohio...and that'd be about it.



There's one in NE Ohio? They must be on the extremely secretive side.


----------

